# Someone did a fine custom job on this Cushman



## Boris (Jun 29, 2013)

http://thekneeslider.com/harley-davidson-sportster-powered-cushman-scooter/


----------



## abe lugo (Jun 29, 2013)

*Finally a use..*

For a sportster engine, hehheheheee!

I myself lost interest in riding my MC recently, might have sell it for bike space!


----------

